
Bespin 0.4: Stop, Collaborate and Code - chanux
http://labs.mozilla.com/2009/08/bespin-0-4-stop-collaborate-and-code/
======
jiaaro
just tried it out... very cool project. My only concern is that you can't
check out a project bigger than 10 mb. Which would be find except that in
mercurial you ALWAYS checkout the entire project :(

Maybe they can add support for only pulling the data when you actually use the
file for something?

------
robryan
Looks very promising, first I have seen of it. Seems to be missing import and
export though currently?

